# Trout Rod



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Recently built this one for a friend

First time with the fish wrap, also added checker inlay on rear grip

One day I've got to learn to take better pics


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i really like that shaped cork, and that checker inlay, thats reallllly sweet



Jesse


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> i really like that shaped cork, and that checker inlay, thats reallllly sweet
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse


ribbed for you pleasure.

Pretty work Walt...what blank is that?...what type of guides?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks Jesse and Al,

Sorry, I should have listed the specifics with the original post.

Gloomis P844 blank, Fuji Alconite Guides, Painted Fuji Reel seat.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice Walt. I like those 844 blanks. Loomis and rainshadow.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Perty work Walt. Was wondering what you'd been up to lately.


----------

